# I Am Not Camping Here!



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What the heck is going on in texas?

First ya'll have a blood sucking chupacabra in the news and now some Harry Potter type spider web.(200 yds)

java scriptopUp('/slideshow/news/14020971/detail.html','width=1024,height=750,top=0,left=0,scrollbars');

first link didn't work

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/08/30/spider.we...html?eref=ib_us


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

wife's comment" eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!"


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Yep! They got some weird stuff down there









http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/im.../blbushpic5.htm


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

They need a case of Raid


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

oh gross, thank God i"m not going anywhere near there...I like the resonse...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

at least all those spiders looked fairly small. i had one outside my apartment door a few days ago that was like 5 inches long!!! i kid you not...it was the beast of all spiders. i had to have some old japanese lady suck it up with her vacume cause i wasnt about to get close enough to it to try and kill it.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

rebeccaswift said:


> i had to have some old japanese lady suck it up with her vacume


She employed the ancient Japanese martial art technique called "Hu-ver Ur-ika" (Vacuum Cleaner Fighting)


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Must be something in the water.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> i had to have some old japanese lady suck it up with her vacume


She employed the ancient Japanese martial art technique called "Hu-ver Ur-ika" (Vacuum Cleaner Fighting)








[/quote]

Funny Stuff!
I can only imagine what a 5'' spider sounds like going through a vacuum.

SSSLLLLUUUUUUPPPPPPPPTTTTTT.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, everything is bigger in Texas!

Mark


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

3ME said:


> i had to have some old japanese lady suck it up with her vacume


She employed the ancient Japanese martial art technique called "Hu-ver Ur-ika" (Vacuum Cleaner Fighting)








[/quote]

Funny Stuff!
I can only imagine what a 5'' spider sounds like going through a vacuum.

SSSLLLLUUUUUUPPPPPPPPTTTTTT.
[/quote]

i curled into a ball and kindaknock around a few times going through the vacume hose.

but i felt a lot better when it was gone.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

yuk


----------

